# انصحكم بترك المنتدى....................



## المهندس البطة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

انصحكم بترك المنتدى.................... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...؛


الرجاء من الجميع ترك المنتدى لهذه الأسباب :





هذه نصحية مني لكم 





اتركوا المنتدى حالاً 














أتعرفون لماذا ؟





وها أنا اتركه قبلكم 
(cry) 










لماذا تتسألون ؟










لماذا تتعجبون ؟!! 










تريدون مني أن تعرفوا لماذا ؟





لكم النصائح 




ولكم الأهم 





أولاً : اتركوا المنتدى 

إذا كان وقت الصلاة قد دخل 
أخي بادر إلى التكبير إلى الصلاة 
مع الجماعة ولا تأخرها عن وقتها 
فالصلاة نور لصاحبها في الدنيا والآخرة 

قال تعالى (( إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتاباً موقوتا ))



ثانياً : اتركوا المنتدى 

إذا كان أحد والديك محتاجاً لك (أو لكِ )
أقضي احتياجهما واتبع رضاهما 
فبرهما من أهم أي عمل آخر ..؟ 
وسعد من رضي عنه والديه فهم خير الناس لك 
فكن ارحم الناس بهم 

قال تعالى (( وقضى ربك الا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا ))



ثالثاً : اتركوا المنتدى 

إذا كان اخوانك وأهلك في اجتماع عائلي 
ولا تهجرهم واجلس معهم تبادل معهم المزاح 
والإبتسامات كن سراجاً للبيت تضئ مجالسهم 
اجعل من نفسك قدوة لمن هم أصغرمنك 
وخير مطيع لمن هم أكبر منك

قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام (( يا حنظلة ساعة وساعة ))



رابعاً : اتركوا المنتدى 

إذا دعاك أحد الأصدقاء استجب دعوة صديقك واجلس معه وتبادل الأفكار
فيما بينكم فالصديق الصالح سراجاً لمن يرافقه فتجده يدله على فعل الخير
ولا يتردد بنصحك وتذكيرك باخطائك ويهم بمساعدتك حين تحتاج 


ولكن في المقابل .... ؟



لا تترك المنتدى 

حين أنك تفيد إخوانك وخواتك بالمعلومات الجيدة والمفيدة
والتي يستفيدون منها في الدنيا والآخرة 



لا تترك المنتدى 

حين تكون صداقات .. 
دون التسبب في تجريح أو احراج 
للطرف الآخر*​


----------



## سجادالعراقي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور عالموضوع المفيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس البطة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
شكرا لك لشكرك لي


----------



## المهندس مهدي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور على النصيحة 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس البطة (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
شكرا لك لشكرك لي


----------



## واصل (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله
الله يجزيك الخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
ماشاء الله باين عليك رجل مكلوم (ملسن)


----------



## المهندس البطة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
شكرا لك لشكرك لي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دلاور (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن اعرف لماذا اترك المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدو مكي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور على النصيحة


----------



## المهندس البطة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اسلام عليكم:
شكرا لكم جميعا 
ملاحظة::
يا دولار اقرا وانت تعرف ليش؟؟؟


----------

